# Is it safe to jump in a saddle seat saddle?



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I wouldn't buy it if you were jumping but I don't call going over a log on a trail jumping, so you should be fine. That said, from the cutback saddles I've seen they weren't made for wide horses So hoping you check fit before buying.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

I like NEVER CONSIDER that saddle for a QH, or to be used for any other reason than to ride saddleseat. 

Cutback saddles are made for riding a saddleseat horse, they are made for this type horses which are very different than a quarter horse. The put you in a very upright seat, and are not made o be riding in the forward seat that you ride a hunt hirse in. There are absolutely no knee rolls, and it is a very flat, unsupportive seat. It is great for riding an animated saddleseat horse in a co trolled ring, but is NOT made for jumping, or trail riding. Keep looking!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spellcheck (Sep 13, 2012)

I already looked at the width; here's a picture of it actually (measured wrong, I know, but I had the seller double check the actual gullet size and it's about 6 1/2"): 









I was surprised too to see a saddle seat saddle made that wide, but it will definitely fit her width. What more concerns me is if the cutback part will poke or rub her withers. 


Here's a picture of her back taken a couple Easter's ago after being colored on by kids with stock markers  She was younger then, and has filled out a bit more so the slope of her back isn't quite as steep anymore.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Why not get a close contact saddle? I would not use that saddle for jumping. It will put you in the wrong position.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

I wouldn't even use it for an occasional jump on the trail (actually, I'd be even less likely to use it there...) it's going to put you in an awful position for jumping and with no support IF something happens you're more likely to end up in the dirt than you would in an English saddle.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I too would avoid a saddle seat saddle unless you plan on using it for saddle seat. It's highly unlikely to fit your horse because quarter horses are very unlike the breeds used for saddle seat. Even if the angle of the tree in front is wide enough, the panels are almost certainly wrong. It also will put you into a chair seat and place you farther back on your horse's back, which is not a very secure riding position. I can't really think of a saddle less suited to trail riding, except maybe a racing saddle.


----------



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

I would say just go with an AP saddle. You can jump, do dressage, cross country, etc.. Since you said you're not going to jump frequently, that sounds like a good option. You can find tons of cheap saddles used, and a lot of tack shops are selling some cheaper because they're getting new inventory in the spring. Just because this saddle is cheap, it is not worth thousands of dollars in medical bills to fix your horses back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## piglet (Oct 2, 2012)

How much is "a really good price"?
I ride "hunt seat" in a saddleseat saddle.
If you bought it and it didn't fit - could you sell it?


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

You are measuring at the wrong place, you need to measure at the button. Of course, cutback saddles can be made to fit narrow gaited horses to WIDE back saddlebreds and Morgan's.

Please don't buy this saddle. It is not going to do what you want it to do, not should it be asked to. It will not put you in the proper place to ride her Hunter or on trail rides, and it needs to be placed far back on the horse t fit properly, and will distribute your weigh very badly if you are doing more than w/t/c in a ring. This is not comparable in any way to a AP or CC SADDLE!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

If you do some jumping in that saddle there's a good chance you will be scooted out the back of the saddle if your horse takes a big jump.
We once had a saddle seat saddle and that would happen once in while. Also I was going up a really steep hill in the saddle seat saddle and ended up sitting behind the saddle when we got to the top of the hill.
Wasn't really comfortable for cross country riding. Don't know why we ever got it in the first place.
AP would be a much better choice.


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

The width of the saddle counts for barely anything. I found that out a long time ago. 
There are HUNDREDS of other factors to consider when fitting a saddle. Width is the least of your worries. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE don't buy this saddle. I can almost guarantee it won't fit your horse. It is not made for quarter horses, and you won't like it. Your horse will hate it, and go very badly in this saddle. I can tell you this now. Buying it would be a silly thing to do.


----------



## Spellcheck (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone  
I already have an AP saddle that I use for jumping and such, but I was hoping to get this one as a back-up or spare so my AP saddle wouldn't get over used or damaged on the trails. Also because my AP saddle has fairly thick knee rolls that get in my way a bit. 

Anyway, I'm not desperately in the market for a new saddle, I just saw this one for $75 and thought I'd look into it.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I'd buy it fo $75.00 !!
ANY good saddle can always be used for schooling. I guess I'm a saddle hoarder, but I won't part with one that is comfortable.
If the tree is solid, the worst that can happen is that you clean it up and oil it up and just sell it in the future.
The only saddle sores I ever got were from a saddle that was too BIG.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

You couldn't pay me for this saddle for what I do with horses now. I would have no safe use for it, and have no plan to ride a saddleseat horse anymore. Loved doing t way back when, but I ride out of the arena 99% of the time, and have no use for using a cutback saddle in the arena.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I have a cutback saddle that was rigged like a McClellan. We first used it for the OTTB I used to have, then it sat, then we bought a 16'2 TWH and rode HIM with it...then it sat. NOW, I can ride my 16'2 KMH with it.
I TOLD YOU, that I'm a saddle hoarder.
_(...go get the therapist...)_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I have to laugh at all the upset over riding a cut back, saddleseat saddle out on trail. If you have a decent seat, there's nothing wrong with it. I had an old Miller and I loved it, it was very comfortable and wide so it fit my no withered, wide backed QH very well. We went everywhere in that saddle and did some team penning in it too. We popped over trail obstacles as needed, mind you I wouldn't have wanted to jump 4 ft in it but a 2 ft log doesn't count as a jump, IMO. Take a look at an older style Hermes Jumping saddle, the only missing is the cutback. Back in the day, jumping saddles were very flat and had NO knee rolls or blocks. You were laughed out of the ring if you need such crutches (that was the thinking back then). 

Steinkraus jumping saddle | Saddles Hermès Steinkraus Equestrian | Hermès, Official Website


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

I don't mind the plain flap, I learned how to ride on a plain flap pancake flat hunt saddle, but the balance is totally wrong. A close contact or AP balance is TOTALLY WRONG and different than a cutback saddle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Dehda01 said:


> I don't mind the plain flap, I learned how to ride on a plain flap pancake flat hunt saddle, but the balance is totally wrong. A close contact or AP balance is TOTALLY WRONG and different than a cutback saddle.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes for JUMPING it is. She's talking about trail riding and popping over the odd log or rock. If she's got a 1/2 decent seat, she ought to be able to manage that ok with any or without any saddle. I rode my Miller exactly how she's talking for YEARS before I found another saddle I liked almost as well.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I suppose if there was absolutely nothing else you could buy you could make do with it but the saddle is going to naturally put you in the 'saddle seat position' which is a much further back than 'hunt seat' as you call it over here


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

The balance is about 6-8" farther back where you would sit in a dressage saddle and you really need to sit upright. It is not a balance I would recommend for the average person, you could adjust to it, and I have when I really wanted to ride noatter what, but it really isn't worth it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I don't see why you would want to. If you spend another $100 or $200 you have a pretty decent budget for a toss around saddle out on the trails. Over the summer I sold a very decent little Stubben ap for I think $160. I didn't have any bites at a higher price. Nothing wrong with it except for a couple of cosmetic scratches, but older plain flap saddles are just not in style. 

I don't think it's unsafe, but after going through a saddle hoarding phase in my life this past year I've learned to spend my space and money buying saddles that will actually be suitable for my purposes rather than because the price is right or I MAY find a use for them. Even if it's not unsafe it's certainly not going to help you when popping over a log. The balance is all wrong. Flat ap/cc saddles are pretty darn cheap nowadays, especially if you don't mind cosmetic damage, so I'd just watch your local craigslist/tack sale sites/ebay to see if something suits you.


----------



## Spellcheck (Sep 13, 2012)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Yes for JUMPING it is. She's talking about trail riding and popping over the odd log or rock. If she's got a 1/2 decent seat, she ought to be able to manage that ok with any or without any saddle. I rode my Miller exactly how she's talking for YEARS before I found another saddle I liked almost as well.



Exactly what I was thinking. I ride bareback more often than not. In my opinion, the less saddle there is to get in your way, the better. I've decided I'm at least going to look at the saddle and see if I can test ride it. Even if it doesn't fit my horse, my neighbor has a TB mare and a QH stallion who both have high-ish withers and higher steps.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> If she's got a 1/2 decent seat, she ought to be able to manage that ok with any or without any saddle.


Heck, YES!!! What do you think they used to model a close contact saddle?
I still say, buy the saddle.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Corporal said:


> Heck, YES!!! What do you think they used to model a close contact saddle?
> I still say, buy the saddle.


How old are you Corporal? I suspect that's the biggest difference here. I'm 57, so when I learned to jump, it was on a flat saddle or even a jockey's warm up saddle if that was the last one left on the lesson saddle racks. We were taught that our security was in our seat, not our saddle.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm not as old as your Dreamcatcher but I learned the same way. I took my first jumps in a jockey exercise saddle. I remember doing gymnastic lines with no stirrups or hands in one. Really made you ride with your seat and not use your saddle as a crutch.

I love my saddle with the thigh and knee blocks now, but I have been keeping my eyes open for an old school hermes with no knee/thigh blocks because I love that super close contact feel.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

NBEventer said:


> I'm not as old as your Dreamcatcher but I learned the same way. I took my first jumps in a jockey exercise saddle. I remember doing gymnastic lines with no stirrups or hands in one. Really made you ride with your seat and not use your saddle as a crutch.
> 
> I love my saddle with the thigh and knee blocks now, but I have been keeping my eyes open for an old school hermes with no knee/thigh blocks because I love that super close contact feel.


I don't have my Hermes anymore, but I have a Thornhill that's the next best thing, IMO. I have one of the last ones they mad with nothing but the flap between you and your horse. I think I have it listed on here for sale, because at my age, I don't jump anymore so have no use for it.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> How old are you Corporal? I suspect that's the biggest difference here. I'm 57, so when I learned to jump, it was on a flat saddle or even a jockey's warm up saddle if that was the last one left on the lesson saddle racks. We were taught that our security was in our seat, not our saddle.


Not sure about everyone else who commented, but it's not the flat seat that makes me think it's a terrible idea. It's the position the saddle puts you in. I can't imagine trail riding, let alone jumping, in a saddle that puts you way back in a chair seat like this:


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I guess part of my logic in discouraging it is that unlike riding/jumping bareback or in a flat saddle these do put you in a position... It's just not the right one if you want to do any jumping! Even if you do have a good seat it still seems as though you'd be fighting what saddle is there more than if there was no saddle
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

All I can say, as one who HAS DONE it, it's not all that bad. Yes, you're in a chair seat. Yes, you're further back that you want to be today to jump. You have lots of time to adjust your seat before popping over a log or little obstacle. When hopping over those little obstacles, you don't need to be in a full up 2 point any how, the horse is barely jumping over something that low. I understand where the OP is coming from, she has a perfectly good saddle that she doesn't want to scratch and bang up out on the trail. For $75 she can get a saddle that she won't have to worry about and she can go out and just ride and enjoy herself. It makes perfect sense to me. If she finds it interferes with her proper seat while riding in lessons and at shows, she can quit riding the saddle. It's not that big a deal. 










This pic is a perfect example of what I'm talking about. This girl is bareback, popping over a tiny obstacle and just letting the horse come up to her, not throwing herself down on the horse's neck. I'm not talking about big obstacles, you'd probably just go around anything large. Again, out on trail, if you don't want to jump, you don't have to just go find a way around the obstacle and walk on.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

That rider is still able to be in a forward seat... Seems like a waste of $75 when it could be put towards a saddle that would be more useful, but why be senseable with money.... Hoard all the tack. I have two cutbacks and 2 plantation sitting in my attic collecting mold and dust- what do I know. I have since decided that all tack needs to be a brand name quality piece of tack that I will actually use for my herd.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> How old are you Corporal? I suspect that's the biggest difference here. I'm 57, so when I learned to jump, it was on a flat saddle or even a jockey's warm up saddle if that was the last one left on the lesson saddle racks. We were taught that our security was in our seat, not our saddle.


OMGOSH, I just turned 57 last month! I took lessons (1970's) on an all purpose saddle. I didn't get my own horses until I was 27yo, in 1985, and the BIG THING was a close contact saddle. You had "arrived" if you could jump in one. I have never owned one, but a new rider will fall off the first time they try to sit a trot in one, flat from pommel to cantle and the skirt and flap is almost as close to the horse as the saddle pictured in the original post on this thread.
Agreed, security IS in your seat, and not the saddle. I prefer some depth in my saddle, especially bc I don't ride nearly as often as I used to.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Corporal said:


> OMGOSH, I just turned 57 last month! I took lessons (1970's) on an all purpose saddle. I didn't get my own horses until I was 27yo, in 1985, and the BIG THING was a close contact saddle. You had "arrived" if you could jump in one. I have never owned one, but a new rider will fall off the first time they try to sit a trot in one, flat from pommel to cantle and the skirt and flap is almost as close to the horse as the saddle pictured in the original post on this thread.
> Agreed, security IS in your seat, and not the saddle. I prefer some depth in my saddle, especially bc I don't ride nearly as often as I used to.


So do I, NOW. I used to ride jumpers and loved it but as we get older, it is a whole lot more of a big deal to come off. I ride my western saddle now, and jump an occasional obstacle in it, but mostly I'm learning Western Dressage these days. 

My very first flat seat saddle was an old (even old by then!) Pariani jumping saddle and it looked a lot like this one: 










We never thought twice about riding all over in those saddles, rode on the beach, through orange groves and one of our biggest treats was to go to the local college and jump the picnic tables until security ran us off. My parents bought me a Hermes for my 16th birthday and I rode that until the tree broke, I think I was close to 40 by then. I bought the old cutback to get me through until I could find another saddle I liked. Learned how to box, team pen, run barrels and flags on that cut back saddle. And I rode it all over the trails and hopped little obstacles.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I learned to ride and jump on a felt pad saddle
It didn't put you 'naturally' as far back as those saddleseat one's do though - you lacked the comfort factors but still sat in the correct 'English' position


----------



## taichihorse (Dec 19, 2014)

Hello
Most cut back saddles are bad for saddlebreds never mind jumping horses. I have had a lot of experience with saddle manufacture and fitting and measuring horses backs. NEVER jump in a cut back saddle, besides the bad position it will put you in, when you land on the other side of the fence the saddle will crash down on the horses loins, really bad.


----------

